# Copenhagen, watch out, here come the singlies!



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello there, just wanted to check who was planning to come along to Copenhagen next month?

I'm flying out on the Friday, 16th Jan and back on Monday, 19th, staying at the Kong Frederik hotel.

All this talk of ESB on the Abroadies thread makes me wonder if we should work a visit into our intinerary!! 

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh Felix, I would love to have come but I've just this evening got tx plan from Stepan and I will be having day 6-7 scan on either Fri 16th or Sat 17th and then flying to Brno on Mon 19th so that pretty much counts me out  

Very disappointed as would really like to have come with you. If it wasn't for the scan, I'd think about coming and then flying on to Brno - I'm sure there must be flights from CPH to Prague. But it would all just be too stressful and remembering how bloated and yukky I felt on the Puregon I don't think it would be a good idea... 

Next time... 

Am sat here this evening trying to prioritise sperm donors - had planned to just look at physical characteristics but couldn't resist the extra info and am now tying myself up in knots listening to audio files and trying to decide which one! They are all so YOUNG!!

You'll have a great time in Denmark I'm sure, you should def swing by ESB and check out the guys going in and out   
Suitcase
x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Ah, that's a shame Suity but I did wonder with your tx timing.  Like you say, you certainly don't want to add any stress and juggling a weekend away would be far from ideal.  Next time, en famille maybe??

Good luck with your donor choice.  I'm sure one will leap out at you soon (in a virtual way!   )  They are all young aren't they, but hey, that's a good thing.

The Copenhagen posse will definitely have to hang out just near by ESB to check them out. 

Love and hugs, Felix xx

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Gutted would love to come too but - hopefully will be out in Czech at the same time as Suity.
Have a lovely time though!!
Take care x x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello Felix & EddySu......am gutted but have had to make a decision to cancel on the Copenhagen trip.    It's just got complicated with the BFN and wanting to cycle again as soon as poss. If my cycle is back to normal Day 10 will be the monday 16th or Tuesday.  I did look at options of changing the flight to go straight from Copenhagen to Brno/Prague/Vienna etc but no good options coming up....nothing direct and nothing cheap.  At the same time I have found RyanAir flights going direct from Edinburgh to Bratislava for £75 return and as Bratislava is only 1.5 hours from Brno on a direct train it is definately an even better option than going via Stansted. But of course means going back to Scotland before flying out again.  All in all just looks like Copenhagen wasn't meant to be this time...    I definately want to go at some point tho..... 

...Winky


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Aww, Winky. So sorry to hear you can't join us but completely understand that it would all be too much!

  you will be taking little one next time we go!!

Eddysu & I can be the advance party of singlies! 
Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

So so jealous - have a lovely time!!
Mini x x


----------

